# What kind of vaccine schedule for kids?



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

So far I only know that I need to give BoSe and CDT a month before kidding to my does.

What will the kids need once they are born?

More BoSe at all? What vaccines and at what ages?

What has been successful for you with vaccines?

Thanks! I'm about 2 months out from kidding!!! Getting EXCITED!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Newborn kids need the colostrum. The cd+t is for the mom to pass on a passive 
immunity through the colostrum. When the kids are about a month old, they should get their
first CD+T shot, then another 3-4 weeks later. Some people do not give the shot. It is up to 
each individual to decide. (We do give the Colorado Serum CD+T shot). 

If you have a kid with really wobbly legs, some folks give the kid Bo-se. But, the colostrum is by far the most important thing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we give 1/4 cc BoSe at birth since we are deficiant here...might give a squirt or tow of Nutra drench if we have a lazy one ...That is all we give babies..dont forget to dip navels in Iodine
we dont do cd&t until 3 months and booster in 30 days...then annually


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you so much! And the booster shot will be the same dosage as the initial vaccine, correct? Or is it usually any more since they weigh more?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

2cc of CD+T for all size and age goats. It is given SQ- make a tent of the skin and shoot it in. Another decision is the location. Some folks give it by the elbow, hides a small lump if it were to occur. I give it along the rib cage. That way, if a lump develops I know it is from the shot. 

If you have a sluggish newborn and don't have any Nutra-Drench, a finger full of molasses helps to kick them into gear, too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep if you giver the CD&T to the babies, give it as said, if you miss giving to mom in a two to four week before delivery then the babies need three shots, one at a month and every month following for two months.
I use to give my first shots at 2 weeks, my vet and the vet at CSU said they are to young for it, they need their first shot at 4 week.

Check your area and see if you are def, and if you even need the BoSe. I have never had to give it


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I live in a deficient area and have so far not had to give any babies Bo-se....just my 2cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Btw...I've been birthing goats for about 7 years now, and I think I'm still as excited as the first time!! It's all so cool! Good luck and be sure to share pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

What is BoSe and what is a deficient area? How do I know if I am in a deficient area?


----------



## Ol_Goat (Feb 18, 2015)

gwith said:


> What is BoSe and what is a deficient area? How do I know if I am in a deficient area?


Bo-Se is a selenium/Vit E mixture. Most of the US is has low selenium soil availability. Here is a map: http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Mine is 0.16 +-0.08ppm. What is good?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It is crucial to make sure that all the babies are receiving the mammas colostrum right away within the first 10-20 minutes after birth. I guess if you have a large operation, you can not make sure of that but if you are able to be present- latch those babies onto the mamma right away - then most of the other problems will not be as significant. You won't have to give CD-T until they are older at 3 months old, but I think we have had our schedule at 2 months and then a repeat booster. As for the Bo-Se shot. We have not given those as we have strived to have all the babies be dam raised and worked on putting the nutrition into the mamma. If the mammas milk is good- the baby will get what is needed. So we do give a selenium E gel to the mammas. A lot of people have still had troubles with white muscle disease by using the selenium E gel but we havent. I think a lot more study needs to be done concerning the White muscle problem. Not quite sure what would create such a deficiency. If you have a weak kid.. milk out the mammas colostrum and syringe it down the babies throat. This will hopefully get them up and moving better than any other option.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh and just an observation.. I do believe the Colorado CD-T has worked better for us here. We no longer have shot lumps from this but then.. we are getting better at giving the shots so it might be just that. I still think the Colorado one is better for not leaving a lump.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I just wanted to report back that our kids were born 2/10 and mom did not have a BoSe or CD/T in that window prior to kidding, so when kids were born 1 kid in particular had very, very weak pasterns (it was painful to look at), so we gave 1/4 cc BoSe to each kid and the next day her pasterns were much improved and the day after that completely normal looking. Both kids are doing very well and mom got her BoSe and CD/T booster after kidding.


----------

